# [SOLVED] Other computers on my network cannot access mine



## Tony-C (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello, I'm new here and any help with this would be greatly appreciated. I have a home network composed of 3 computers: a desktop (wired) and 2 laptops (wireless) all connected to a Linksys WRT54G router. All of them a re running on Windows XP Service Pack 2. I can share my internet connection just fine with all of the computers. My problem is one laptop (mine) can access the shared files in my workgroup computers. But none of other computers can access mine. They can actually see my icon "Tony's Laptop", but every time they click on it. They get this error message "//Tony is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions." The other two computers, the desktop and the other laptop can access each other and share folders just find, the same way I can access theirs and dump a file in their shared folders. But they cannot even access my laptop from workgroup computers screen. The problem does not concern my firewalls because I have disabled all of them to see if that helped, but it didn't. Thank you in advance for any help at all.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

On "Tony's Laptop", do this:

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## Tony-C (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

I followed everything you said to the letter. But when I double-click it just opens, it doesn't ask any question at all it justs opens the text. It is displayed as a Registration Entries type file. Also when I right-click it merge appears in the options but it yields the same results as double clicking. Thank You, for you help thus far. This is all I have done for the moment. It doesn't do anything, any idea what might be happening?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

It sounds like registry scripts are somehow blocked.

Right click on the file and select properties. Post a screen shot of the properties window here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Tony-C (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

Here it is, like you asked for it... Let me know if there's anything else you think I should do.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

Tell it to merge.


----------



## Tony-C (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*



ebackhus said:


> Tell it to merge.


Nothing happens, when I do that. The file just opens in notepad.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

I don't know what's going on there, I suggest firing up REGEDIT and navigating to the *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa* key, edit or create the *restrictanonymous *DWORD entry, and set it's value to 0.

This has worked for hundreds of people, so I'm guessing some security program is blocking access to the registry. Some people are too secure for their own good. :smile:


----------



## Tony-C (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

Yeah I did it. Let me see, what happens when I get home and I try it out. Thank you all for your help. I hope this does indeed fix it.


----------



## HCMonk (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

I had exactly the same problem and I tried your fix and it works great! Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

Glad it worked out for you, don't know if it helped *Tony-C*. :smile:


----------



## garaman (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

i'm having the same problem with the exception that i can change the value manually but after reset it has reverted from 0 to 1.


----------



## garaman (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

ok nm, I made a mistake and the notepad fix worked like a champ for me as well, thanks a ton.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Other computers on my network cannot access mine*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## garaman (Sep 13, 2008)

OK, the fix worked great initially, but now for some reason the value keeps resetting to 1 after I reboot. Any idea's?


----------

